
How Sift Science Trains Thousands of Models Using Apache Airflow - noodlesoup
https://engineering.siftscience.com/sift-trains-thousands-models-using-apache-airflow/
======
EdwardDiego
I'm a big fan of Airflow. Used it to replace our "Python script run on a cron"
batch ETL process - you have to conform to Airflow's model of DAGs and
operators, but it's really good for monitoring a workflow and restarting it
from a failed task etc.

